

World's first 'cyber superweapon' attacks China - bakbak
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/infotech/internet/Worlds-first-cyber-superweapon-attacks-China/articleshow/6658468.cms

======
tptacek
Uh huh. Wait. I thought the worm was, through careful reverse engineering,
established to have been released at almost exactly the same time as the
Bushehr nuclear plant in Iran began having problems? I thought it targeted
specific text segment strings in the PLC programs of nuclear plants? Now it's
targeting _millions_ of computers in China?

 _Are there_ millions of PLC setups in China?

People just make stuff up with malware stories. Maybe this is all true, but
it's just as likely that none of it is.

"Cyberweapon".

------
iuguy
Please don't post stuff like this to HN. It's ridiculous over hyped garbage of
the lowest quality. There's a place for this type of stuff, and HN isn't it.

